# Seiko Sna225 And "hello"



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

G'day all, just joined this forum after being a passive observer for a while and looking forward to contributing something to a fascinating subject!

I am considering purchasing a Seiko SNA225 chrono and would be interested in any feedback from anyone familiar with the watch. It's not available from Seiko (discontinued model?) here in Australia, so will be forced to purchase online from overseas, probably Singapore or HK which is a bit of a worry.

I've enjoyed a very good run with Seiko's over many years, most recently with my current watch, a Seiko Quartz World Time Perpetual Calendar (cal 8F56) which I've had for 5 years love the way I never have to adjust the date for the change of month, leap years etc. I'm only replacing it because I'm getting a bit bored with looking at it (as you do), it is probably the most accurate (loses around 1sec per month) watch I've ever owned - better by far than a Rolex GMT Master II that I owned for a number of years which lost around 7 seconds per day. Whilst I love mechanical watches, I'm over the whole "certified Swiss chronometer" thing.

Anyway, would appreciate any feedback etc on the SNA225

Cheers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome DMP - to be honest I'm not a chronograph kind of chap really (much prefer divers watches) & usually end up selling any that come my way. However I've just been given a Seiko chronograph that uses the same movement as that in your SNA225 & I must admit to liking it.

I also have a perpetual calendar Seiko & agree that it's great being able to slap a watch on quickly without having to mess around setting the time/date etc :thumbup:

Here's a quick pic (nicked off t' net) of DMP's watch - welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

I had a Seiko SNA225

It was a very nice looking watch and a good size too.

I didn't really like it on the bracelet so replaced it with a Hrisch Rally strap which suited it well I think.

I sold it but not for any particular reason, just because I fancied something else at the time.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

G'day m8!

Welcome to The Watch Forum :rltb:

It's a nice looking watch only let down slightly by the weak hand set IMO.

As a BTW I've bought from HK a few times before with absolutly no problems what so ever.

Good luck in your quest!

Cheers Stu.

Ricster - with the Rally looks a great combo :good:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> G'day m8!
> 
> Welcome to The Watch Forum :rltb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome and the feedback, fella's, and Stu - is there a particular HK online dealer you would recommend?

Cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This is the watch I'm currently wearing (and hope to replace with a Seiko SNA225), I've never seen another one in the 5 years I've had it. Keeps superlative time, but now starting to look a bit scruffy. The magnifying blister has a few chips and the red "pseudo seal" on the screw-in crown has started to fall apart.










I bought it to replace my Rolex GMT Master II which kept lousy time (-7 secs per day) despite numerous trips to Mr Rolex's workshop here in Melbourne (and the bezel fell off once too - nothing as horrid to look at as a bezel Rolex minus its bezel....). Could never get Rolex to tell me what accuracy I should have got from it, they told me -7 secs was "acceptable". Yeah, right. Sold it for 50% of what I paid for it 6 years previously.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

DMP said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the feedback, fella's, and Stu - is there a particular HK online dealer you would recommend?
> 
> Cheers


Hello M8. I'm sorry but forum rules won't allow us to post details of another business and you don't have enough posts to send a personal message so if you drop me a line at stuartmdavies100 *AT* aol *DOT* com I will send you the links to a few places I've shopped before  Cheers Stu


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the welcome and the feedback, fella's, and Stu - is there a particular HK online dealer you would recommend?
> ...


Thanks Stu, email sent


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

DMP said:


> This is the watch I'm currently wearing (and hope to replace with a Seiko SNA225), I've never seen another one in the 5 years I've had it. Keeps superlative time, but now starting to look a bit scruffy. The magnifying blister has a few chips and the red "pseudo seal" on the screw-in crown has started to fall apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are excellent watches. As you say 8F56 movement i.e. + /- 20 secs per year (as Seiko say - based on regular daily wear). The build quality is as good as any Rolex I have ever come across. I think they were Japan only (or Japan and USA?). That watch is bomb proof; Oh yes, with a 10 year battery life!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

jungun said:


> They are excellent watches. As you say 8F56 movement i.e. + /- 20 secs per year (as Seiko say - based on regular daily wear). The build quality is as good as any Rolex I have ever come across. I think they were Japan only (or Japan and USA?). That watch is bomb proof; Oh yes, with a 10 year battery life!


I've certainly been very happy with mine, from the point of view of reliability and accuracy. I bought it here in Melbourne from a Seiko dealer but have never seen another being worn or on display. The crown (screw-in) feels flimsy but I haven't had any probs with it and the double push-button clasp is a beauty - it's never opened accidentally and I like the way the design of it avoids snagging (like the clasp on my Rolex used to do). The watch is a bit average in the looks department, but it keeps exceptional time and the watch and bracelet have a good solid "heft" to them. Zero-d the watch yesterday for the first time this year - it was 2.5 sec slow. Bloody amazing and I fear I will never find another watch as accurate as this one!

I didn't know anything about this watch when I bought it, I just liked the idea of a perpetual calendar and, having had a Rolex GMT Master II for 6 years prior to it, wanted to stay with the dual time zone/24 time capability which I had found to be so useful (and still do) with my travels and employment over the years.


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

Been very happy with mine. Solid watch, excellent time keeping, it is a Seiko after all.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

Really like that Seiko, any idea where to find one in UK?


----------

